# Corrie Word Association



## MrsRedcap

Same as the Eastenders thread but Corrie

I'll Start

*ROVERS RETURN*


----------



## beckyb

betty turpin


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hotpots


----------



## hrq

A pint of Newton & Ridley


----------



## MrsRedcap

Barmaid


----------



## AmandaB1971

Schmeichel!


----------



## LizzyB

Chesney


----------



## AmandaB1971

Cilla


----------



## MrsRedcap

Les Battersby


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

janice


----------



## hrq

knicker factory


----------



## MrsRedcap

Mike Baldwin


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

alma


----------



## MrsRedcap

Cafe


----------



## Damelottie

Roys Rolls


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hayley


----------



## Damelottie

knickers


----------



## honneybee

factory


----------



## ikklesmiler

sally (arrgghhh)


----------



## AmandaB1971

Sean


----------



## Princess xx

Sanographer


----------



## MrsRedcap

Violet


----------



## Princess xx

Eileen


----------



## honneybee

taxi office


----------



## Rainbow_Neit

Steve


----------



## honneybee

karen (that was her name? )


----------



## Princess xx

Amy


----------



## Rainbow_Neit

Tracey


----------



## Princess xx

ken


----------



## Siobhan1

Deidre


----------



## Princess xx

Blanche lol


----------



## MrsRedcap

Emily Bishop


----------



## Damelottie

No. 15


----------



## Siobhan1

Norris!


----------



## MrsRedcap

The Kabin


----------



## Princess xx

Molly


----------



## Damelottie

Corner shop


----------



## Princess xx

Norris


----------



## Siobhan1

Dev


----------



## Princess xx

Golf Clubs


----------



## Siobhan1

Steve


----------



## Princess xx

Pub


----------



## MrsRedcap

Bet Lynch


----------



## Princess xx

Vicky


----------



## Siobhan1

I thought you meant MrsR then!  

Alec Gilroy


----------



## Princess xx

Glasses


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rovers


----------



## Princess xx

Betty's hot pot


----------



## ikklesmiler

pint of lager


----------



## Princess xx

Yes please   but don't think little bub will be too happy

Liz Mcdonald


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

steve Mc D


----------



## Princess xx

Street cars


----------



## Siobhan1

Lloyd


----------



## honneybee

dev


----------



## Princess xx

Sunita


----------



## honneybee

corner shop whats it called?


----------



## Princess xx

Kabin?


----------



## honneybee

no the other one


----------



## Princess xx

nah dunno what that ones called dev's? 
no idea lol


----------



## honneybee

deirdree


----------



## Princess xx

Samir Rasheed


----------



## Damelottie

Kidney!


----------



## Princess xx

Murdered


----------



## MrsRedcap

Maxine Peacock


----------



## Princess xx

josh


----------



## MrsRedcap

Ashley Peacock


----------



## Princess xx

pscho kacey


----------



## MrsRedcap

Clare Peacock


----------



## Princess xx

Audrey Roberts


----------



## MrsRedcap

Gail Tilsley/Platt/Hillman


----------



## Princess xx

devious david platt


----------



## MrsRedcap

Sarah Platt


----------



## Princess xx

Bethany


----------



## Siobhan1

Jason


----------



## honneybee

builder


----------



## Princess xx

Bill


----------



## MrsRedcap

Kevin Webster


----------



## Princess xx

Rosie Webster


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Sophie


----------



## Princess xx

My Fave little chesney


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Schmichael (sp?)


----------



## Princess xx

Lez Battersby


----------



## honneybee

leane


----------



## Princess xx

The Game


----------



## ikklesmiler

paul


----------



## Princess xx

Jack Duckworth


----------



## ikklesmiler

bookies!


----------



## hrq

Pigeons!


----------



## Princess xx

Vera


----------



## hrq

"My little Swampduck!"  (Jack's pet name for her....)


----------



## Princess xx

Tyrone


----------



## hrq

The garage


----------



## ikklesmiler

kevin webster


----------



## Rainbow_Neit

Mechanic


----------



## Princess xx

kevin webster


----------



## honneybee

sally


----------



## Princess xx

Jhon


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Fizz


----------



## hrq

Kirkie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Maria


----------



## hrq

Hairdressers


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Audrey


----------



## Princess xx

gAIL


----------



## hrq

Psycho David


----------



## Princess xx

poor Bethany Platt

is she gonna die?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Martin Platt


----------



## Princess xx

Sarah Platt


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Nick Tilsley (her elder bro)


----------



## hrq

Leanne Battersby


----------



## Princess xx

toyah battersy


----------



## honneybee

Lez Battersby


----------



## hrq

Cilla Battersby-Brown


----------



## Princess xx

Ginger


----------



## Damelottie

Fizz


----------



## honneybee

drinky poos


----------



## Princess xx

Rovers Return


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Bet Lynch


----------



## Princess xx

Alec Gillroy


----------



## MrsRedcap

Rita


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Norris


----------



## Princess xx

Kabin


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Newspapers


----------



## honneybee

paper round


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Chesney


----------



## Princess xx

Schmicael


----------



## ikklesmiler

les


----------



## Princess xx

Status Quo


----------



## ikklesmiler

hairdresser


----------



## Princess xx

Candice


----------



## Rainbow_Neit

Sarah


----------



## Princess xx

Jason


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Eileen


----------



## ikklesmiler

cab office


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Lloyd


----------



## Princess xx

Kelly


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Becky


----------



## Princess xx

Roys Rolls


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hayley


----------



## Princess xx

Chiristian


----------



## ikklesmiler

record shop


----------



## Princess xx

Weatherfield


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Yorkshire


----------



## Siobhan1

Cobbles


----------



## ikklesmiler

street


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Rosamund (am sure they often refer to that St!)


----------



## Catb33

they do. Think it's where

Mr Wong's Chippy

is


----------



## ikklesmiler

the kebab shop


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Jerry


----------



## Siobhan1

Eileen


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Todd


----------



## Princess xx

jason


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Charlie


----------



## Princess xx

Tracy


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Amy


----------



## ikklesmiler

steve


----------



## Siobhan1

Liz


----------



## ikklesmiler

affair


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Derek


----------



## Siobhan1

Newton & Ridley


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Brewery


----------



## Siobhan1

Rovers


----------



## MrsRedcap

Liz McDonald


----------



## Skybreeze

Jim Mcdonald


----------



## MrsRedcap

Prison


----------



## Princess xx

Tracy Barlow


----------



## Skybreeze

(Narsty but lovely) Charlie


----------



## Princess xx

Maria


----------



## honneybee

hairdressers


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

curlers


----------



## honneybee

hilda hogden


----------



## cleg

stan hogden


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Eddie Yeats

Hogden?  Think it was Ogden!


----------



## honneybee

THat was me hee hee Sorry!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥

Bin Men


----------



## pobby

curly


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Racquel


----------



## Skybreeze

Barmaid


----------



## Princess xx

Violet


----------



## Skybreeze

Sean


----------



## Princess xx

Eilleen


----------



## Skybreeze

Steve


----------



## honneybee

karen his ex


----------



## Damelottie

Factory


----------



## Princess xx

carla


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Paul


----------



## annmarie07

Liam


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Michelle


----------



## Princess xx

Ryan


----------



## cleg

steve


----------



## Princess xx

Andy


----------



## cleg

jim


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Liz


----------



## tixy

hailey


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Christian!


----------



## Princess xx

Harold


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Roy


----------



## beckyb

cafe


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

becky


----------



## Skybreeze

Hayley


----------



## Princess xx

Fctory


----------



## Skybreeze

Janice


----------



## kizzymouse

Les


----------



## Skybreeze

Toyah (sp)


----------



## kizzymouse

Spider


----------



## Skybreeze

Leanne


----------



## kizzymouse

Restuarant


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Roger


----------



## Siobhan1

Paul Duckworth


----------



## Skybreeze

Jack


----------



## ikklesmiler

vera


----------



## Skybreeze

Tyron


----------



## ikklesmiler

mollie!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Maria


----------



## ikklesmiler

charlie


----------



## Skybreeze

Tracey


----------



## Princess xx

Amy


----------



## Minkey

Bunches


----------



## Skybreeze

Steve


----------



## Princess xx

Michelle


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Ryan


----------



## Siobhan1

Liam


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Rosie


----------



## Skybreeze

Sally


----------



## Siobhan1

John


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Fizz


----------



## Siobhan1

Chesney


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

shmicheal (dog)


----------



## Princess xx

Kirk


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Maria


----------



## Skybreeze

Charlie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Tracey


----------



## Skybreeze

Amy


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Liz


----------



## Siobhan1

Vernon


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Violet


----------



## Siobhan1

Jamie


----------



## Princess xx

Frankie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Danny


----------



## Siobhan1

Leanne


----------



## Cherry Tree

Les


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Yarna


----------



## Princess xx

cilla


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Las Vegas


----------



## Princess xx

Casino


----------



## chucky egg 4

Paris


----------



## Princess xx

Hilton


----------



## chucky egg 4

Liz (5oth birthday)


----------



## Princess xx

Macdonald


----------



## cleg

the rovers


----------



## ikklesmiler

betty


----------



## cleg

only one aint here  

HOTPOT


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Bet Lynch


----------



## cleg

leopard print  

no alec gilroy


----------



## Princess xx

Vicky


----------



## cleg

steve


----------



## Princess xx

Karen


----------



## cleg

knicker factory


----------



## Princess xx

Janice


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Roger


----------



## Siobhan1

Leanne


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Paul


----------



## Siobhan1

Jack Duckworth


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Vera


----------



## Princess xx

Terry duckworth


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Kevin Webster


----------



## Princess xx

Rosie webster


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Sophie


----------



## Princess xx

chesney


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

schmichael


----------



## cleg

kirk


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Maria


----------



## Fionab

Liam Connor


----------



## Damelottie

Knickers


----------



## dakota

Factory


----------



## Loubie101

mike baldwin


----------



## Damelottie

Alma Baldwin


----------



## carole

Audrey Roberts


----------



## dakota

Gayle Platt


----------



## carole

martin Platt


----------



## Skybreeze

David Platt


----------



## carole

Sarah- Louise


----------



## Tiny21

Bethany Platt


----------



## Fionab

David Platt


----------



## fee1

Darryl Morton


----------



## Fionab

Gerry Morton


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Eileen


----------



## Fionab

Todd


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Gay


----------



## Rachel

Sean


----------



## Fionab

Violet


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

baby


----------



## Fionab

Jamie


----------



## carole

Mike Baldwin


----------



## ikklesmiler

deidrie barlow


----------



## carole

tracey barlow


----------



## ikklesmiler

prison


----------



## carole

terry duckworth


----------



## ikklesmiler

vera duckworth


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Jack


----------



## Fionab

paul


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

restaurant


----------



## Fionab

leanne


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Toya (sp?)


----------



## ikklesmiler

spider  (remember him?)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Emily


----------



## Fionab

Norris


----------



## Siobhan1

Rita


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Len (Fairclough)


----------



## Fionab

Ray Langton


----------



## Princess xx

Lilly Savage


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Lily Savage??


----------



## jaynee

deidre barlow


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ken


----------



## jaynee

tracy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

aimee


----------



## jaynee

steve


----------



## Fionab

michelle


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Alex


----------



## Fionab

Ryan


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Carla


----------



## Fionab

Paul


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Leanne


----------



## Fionab

Janice


----------



## jaynee

toyah


----------



## Fionab

spider


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Emily


----------



## Fionab

norris


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Rita


----------



## Fionab

mavis


----------



## jaynee

corner shop


----------



## Fionab

dev


----------



## jaynee

sanita


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

twins


----------



## jaynee

steve and andi


----------



## Fionab

liz


----------



## jaynee

vernon


----------



## cleg

cellarman


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

beer barells


----------



## jini

shaun


----------



## cleg

violet


----------



## Princess xx

baby dylan


----------



## cleg

jamie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Frankie


----------



## zozo

danny


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Warren


----------



## jaynee

jamie


----------



## wouldbegreat

fizz


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Chesney


----------



## carole

Schmeichel


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

kirk


----------



## wouldbegreat

Hilda Ogden


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Sorry, but how is Hilda associated to Kirk!?! LOL

Maria


----------



## wouldbegreat

Whoops didn't know how to play


----------



## jini

carla


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Tony


----------



## wouldbegreat

Liam


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Paul


----------



## Fionab

Michelle


----------



## jaynee

ryan


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Alex


----------



## Ashy

Nick


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

wendy


----------



## jessfiveash

who's wendy

roys rolls


----------



## ebonie

Hayley


----------



## jessfiveash

transvestite


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Transgender


----------



## jessfiveash

factory........where she works


----------



## Ashy

carla


----------



## jessfiveash

liam


----------



## Ashy

maria


----------



## jessfiveash

ozzie (the dog)


----------



## ebonie

People always having affairs


----------



## jessfiveash

steve mac donald!


----------



## daycj

Ray Langton (Deidre's first hubby)


----------



## jessfiveash

deidre


----------



## Ashy

blanche


----------



## jessfiveash

rover returns


----------



## Ashy

newton & ridley


----------



## jessfiveash

G & T ....what seems to be order every night!!


----------

